# Asus USB N13 Network Adapter Low Signal



## jasonb1unt (Mar 1, 2012)

I recently bought the above product, the ASUS USB N13 network adapter, and last night when i tried connecting to my wireless router, it worked, but I found that I could only get a maximum on 35% signal, where as my Acer laptop from 2005, receives upto a 100% signal. For a product that’s rated at 150m range, distance should not be a problem, could you please enquire on the above query. I have screen shot if required of the signal strength. 
The information requaring both the adapter and router can be found below:



Billion Products for SSL VPN, ADSL Modem/Router, Wireless ADSL Router, Powerline ADSL Router and Adapter, VoIP ADSL Modem/Router, Security Router, Broadband Router, SHDSL Bridge/Router, iBusiness Security, ISDN Product Router
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Networks- ASUS USB-N13 ASUS USB


Ive also attached the different signal strengths of the laptop and desktop in the same location.





Thank You


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

If your router was a router *N* capable router, you would get better results with that ASUS N13 adapter. There's really no point in having the Asus N13 if your not using a router that's suitable with it, a Wireless Router N300 like this one. 

Do a speed test and pingtest of both the computers to see if there is any differences in relation to the signal.

You can try changing the wireless mode on the Asus adapter to strictly 802.11b/g, to see if it improves.


----------



## jasonb1unt (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you, reason i bought it was so that if i did get a N router later this year, it would work, my neighbor next door agreed to sharing his net with me and seeing as the adapter does support G as well, i was hoping it would work as well as my laptop does as he is using a G router. But ill do as you have suggested. Im not sure how i go about chaning it strictly to B/G or G.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Your welcome, to find the settings,

Go to control panel/network and internet/network and sharing center

In network and sharing center, look on left pane, look for change adapter settings, find your adapter and right click and properties, click configure, and then select the advanced tab, under it look for wireless mode.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I do believe you are running a copy of windows 7 that is not-genuine.


----------

